# Who here likes fishing?



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

How many BCA member like fishing! Im addicted to say the least. I like fishing and crabbing come spring and summer


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I do crabbing dives every once and awhile...not fish, though I have considered spear fishing though


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

When I lived in Powell River, I used to fish pretty much every day up at Lois Lake. Have done a fair bit of dock fishing and crabbing as well over the years. I used to have an 18.5' speedboat with a 220 HP BMW inboard motor for "puttering" around. Miss that boat. It was fast. Used to do donuts around BC Ferries for fun.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I do mainly river salmon fishing; mostly on my centerpin or single hand fly.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I've just started to learn fly fishing. Got myself a flat tube and a rod


----------



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

I got me a 17gooter with 90HP last year, good enough to do some crabbing and fishing. cant wait for spring! plan on being out as much as I can


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Every year I buy my license and tell myself I have to make good use of it and every year I don't hold myself to it. I do gear and fly on rivers and strictly fly on lakes. I stay away from sockeye openings and crowds on the vedder. If you have the right vehicle there are some great little still waters around that don't require hours and hours of driving and are quiet and empty.


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

Catching bluegills, tomcats, stunted crappies from ponds in vancouver's memorial and John Hendry parks for my 75 gal tank to taking 3 hour hikes up Mt garabaldi for an evening's cutthroat fishing and inbetween catching a few Salmons,lingcods, dogfish, sculpins and a few edible crabs with some Dugged up clams when our waters are freed of red tide warnings. My greatest wish go on a tuna and billfish charter somewhere down us or Mexico as a grand finale to my lifelong dedication.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

I usually go a couple times a week. I haven't been out much this year yet. I got my first Rainbow of the year last week.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I love to fish, but I haven't been out since moving back to BC in November. I brought my fishfinder and trolling motor with me and I have access to a small RIB but I'm hoping to get a 12-14' boat for crabbing and prawning this Spring/Summer. 

Waders and belly boat are ready and waiting, I can't wait until there's more daylight for fishing after work. If anyone wants to go for a fish somewhere don't hesitate to PM me.

I've never been spearfishing but I enjoy hunting and used to do a lot of surfing. I've been browsing youtube videos on spearfishing in the Georgia Straight for the past few months, and I'm excited to try it.


----------



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

Sargassoo! ditto gimme a shout anytime spring or summer maybe we can take my 17 footer catch some crabs and fish or something.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Did someone say fishing? Springtime is cutthroat and rainbow trout season for me. In the fall I'm out there on the river at least 3 times a week going for coho, chum, and in odd years, pinks. When school is out in the summer I'm always fishing for warmwater species like bass and crappie. On the spinning gear or on the fly, I live to fish for anything with gills and fins. Helps when the whole family is into it


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I fish almost every weekend year round  Just came back from Ice fishing Deka and Sheridan Lake near 100 mile. Once the Ice comes off Im an avid Lake fisherman. I built a custom 12ft aluminum just for lake fishing. Nothing beats a 10lb rainbow on a 5 weight rod. Well mabe a 12lber on a 4wheight LOL

Im with you Moloto. I will fish for anything and everything.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish I can fish for anything and everything. Now with kids and family, I have to pick and choose what I want for the limited time I have out fishing.


----------



## auratus (Jun 8, 2012)

i prefer to sit in my pontoon, and paddle / kick around small lakes flyfishing for trout whenever possible. most relaxing method of fishing for me. some times i'll get the center pin out and see if i can hit some coho or steel head if i have the time during the short days of fall / winter.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I like fishing too


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Dude said:


> Sargassoo! ditto gimme a shout anytime spring or summer maybe we can take my 17 footer catch some crabs and fish or something.


If you want to organize a fishing trip, I'll supply the food

I used to basically live on the water (spent a year working on ocean fish farms while doing my Master's Thesis research) and then spent four years working on a lake. Miss that. It used to take me over a day after coming back into town before the "wave" motion stopped in my inner ear when I came home on days off.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> When I lived in Powell River, I used to fish pretty much every day up at Lois Lake. Have done a fair bit of dock fishing and crabbing as well over the years. I used to have an 18.5' speedboat with a 220 HP BMW inboard motor for "puttering" around. Miss that boat. It was fast. Used to do donuts around BC Ferries for fun.


Having a great wife and two more awesome gals is hands down better though. If you could have all 4, you'd be living the high life though!

---

I'm going to be living in Campbell River in all likelihood, so I think I'll need to get used to fishing, even if I don't like it. Found it boring as a child, but I was raised NES so I was probably just too impatient. Haven't fished since.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Funny fishing story.
In 1962 living in Halifax I went fishing in Bedford Basin 
I started getting double catches of Mackerel (using 2 Mackerel jigs.

I hponed my Dad to come and get me he shows up with is rod and joins in.

We caught over 100 before quitting.


----------



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

mikebike said:


> Funny fishing story.
> In 1962 living in Halifax I went fishing in Bedford Basin
> I started getting double catches of Mackerel (using 2 Mackerel jigs.
> 
> ...


Now those are the memories you will never forget!


----------



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

My best memory is with my grandpa when me and my cousins were younger, he would take us to river road to his "secret" spot to catch peamouth chubs and northern pikeminnow during the summer when they are abundant. His best line was lets go boys we have today or he would tell others I took the boys out so its fun for them but we knew he absolutely loved fishing for them too and he would make any excuse to take us out so that can go fish for them. there were days when him, myself and couple of my cousins would catch so many non stop especially on the incoming tide, it was simple put a tiny piece of dough ball on the hook and drop it to the bottom and within seconds usually you get bites on the good days. it was great fun and i will always cherish that memory with him. Hes older now so he doesnt go out as much but this coming summer i will entice him to come out once or twice just so he can sit around and catch these suckers.


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm like most of you. Buy a license and then tooo busy with life to go on the water. 3 years in a row now - sheesh.
I'm basically a fly fisherman and tie my own flies. This year determined to take time off for myself - no matter how much i kick and scream!
Hunting will also be featured this fall although I am a rookie That should be interesting fer shure.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

the stangest day of fishing for me was at Bib Bear Lake in Califorina in the late 1950's

The lake behind the dam had been stocked with trout and it was opening day for kids
We were catching them on a kernal of corn.

as soon as it hit the water it was taken.

My Dad was in the army and I/We fished a lot of places: 
Atlantic ocean off shore Halifax in a Dingy 
Pacific ocean off Calif to Prince Rupert
North Sea off UK
Mediteranian Sea off Caines and Monico and Pisa, Italy


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

The mackerel still bite like that, I did a lot of fishing around the Maritime provinces between 2013 and 2014. Plenty of two, three, and four fish casts depending on what sort of rig you're using. Squid have been in for the past few years as well, they're fun (and delicious) especially at night when you can watch bioluminescent shoals chase your jig. Lots of Atlantic Pollock, and the odd stunted cod.



mikebike said:


> Funny fishing story.
> In 1962 living in Halifax I went fishing in Bedford Basin
> I started getting double catches of Mackerel (using 2 Mackerel jigs.
> 
> ...


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Iere is a photo from the late 40' with a fish my Dad caught at horseshoe bay


----------



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

Thats awesome!!!!!


----------



## 120g (Jul 9, 2010)

Caught some big mouth bass in Deer lake last spring with my spinner rod !!!
Can't wait to go out with my kayaK again.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Dude said:


> My best memory is with my grandpa when me and my cousins were younger, he would take us to river road to his "secret" spot to catch peamouth chubs and northern pikeminnow during the summer when they are abundant. His best line was lets go boys we have today or he would tell others I took the boys out so its fun for them but we knew he absolutely loved fishing for them too and he would make any excuse to take us out so that can go fish for them. there were days when him, myself and couple of my cousins would catch so many non stop especially on the incoming tide, it was simple put a tiny piece of dough ball on the hook and drop it to the bottom and within seconds usually you get bites on the good days. it was great fun and i will always cherish that memory with him. Hes older now so he doesnt go out as much but this coming summer i will entice him to come out once or twice just so he can sit around and catch these suckers.


Do it. I lost both my grandpa's years apart, but before I even hit high school. Grandparents are really the best. As years go on they don't move as well as they used to, but at least tell him this story that you cherish if he's not feeling up to it.

-Chris


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought I would see a few fish pics from the summer
Everybody must be too busy


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

a lot of the local water were too warm or closed.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

My kids and I are fly fishing for pinks. Nowaday, I don't take much photo of my catch, it is all about the kids.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

I am an avid fisherman, has anyone been out to the local rivers lately? Pinks are done, but should be lots of Coho around. I got 2 on Thursday morning at the vedder/chilliwack on roe.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Right on
I think the fishing is getting pretty good now


----------

